# quel partition idéal pour windows



## Jcm19 (17 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir 
Je dois installer Windows sur un MAC book pro OS X El Capitan que mon frère m'a prêté, après une premier erreur d'installation ( perte de connexion internet ) j'ai arrêté l'installation bref impossible de continuer, j'ai réussi à tout supprimer et récupère les giga perdu ( merci Macmaniac) 
Maintenant, je souhaiterai installer Windows sans faire d'erreur!
Donc quel est la meilleur partition à faire ( minimale) et y a il des pièges à éviter?
Jean


----------

